# Sliding window above sink hard to open and close



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

I have been putting this question off, but I have had it with this window, We have a rather large sliding window above our sink with notches that you lock in place when open, the problem is it sticks really bad, I have tried wd40 ect, sometimes it sticks so bad I feel like if I force it to much it will break,any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine doesn't stick... unless I don't pull both sides up completely level. If it's off kilter just a little, it binds and won't open. That thing is darn near useless, and the opened area is very small. Should have put an awning style window there.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Campinout, Looks like they did change it. My 28BH-S has a Jalousie crank up window.

What if you tried a little vaseline in the track?

Wayne


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> That thing is darn near useless, and the opened area is very small. Should have put an awning style window there.


I totally agree! I do try to pull both sides level but one side catches really bad, I wonder if they installed wrong? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

luv2rv,

That is one thing I have not tried, I will give it a shot. I wish they kept it to the crank style window







Thanks BTW I noticed you have a 2005 Bhs, as do I







, That is weird that they would change the style the same year! I am going to check that out.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My 28BHS is the same with tough opening window.

The problem I see with a crank out window is that it would direct anything from the outside stove right into the kitchen.

I just struggle with mine and try to take my time and not force it, helps a little. Just a crappy design.


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a lubricant that you can pick up at auto parts stores. It is in a stick form and is not a greasy mess like some of them can be. It is used on glides, drawer slides. closet doors, and other areas that you dont want a big greasy mess. You may be able to find it in the hardware store with all the cabinet drawer stuff. Unfortunately, I can not remember the name right now, all I know is it works great. Also, if all else fails, try a used candle. The wax will act like a grease on the wear edges and it is also not as messy as the other stuff.
If I can think of the name of the other stuff I will let you know.

Good luck
Scott


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh Geeze guys, don'tcha know you are suppose to 
....vaseline the tracks
....spray WD-40 in the latches
....stand on one foot
....hold yer breath
....while biting your tongue
....jump up and down (while on one foot of course)
....while grasping the latches and lifting ever so carefully, keeping both arms steady, whispering level, level, stay LEVEL. 
And then and only then, when your efforts have been successful,...

you will have a 1" crack in which you can declare your window now OPEN
















Seriously, it is not worth the efforts








We have sprayed the track and it does open easier, but still the window is basically useless. I also had assumed that it was due to the outdoor cook stove.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

NWcamper2,

LMAO!!!, I think if they didnt make the window so wide it wouldnt be such a pain!!!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Ours was impossible to open so the service dept. adjusted it and it now works really well. We like the window cause it is over such a wide area around the kitchen counter. It seems to open far enough to do the job and if we need more air flow we just turn on the fantastic fan I installed in the hall vent.

Works great, less filling!!









Scott


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep its a PITA, luckily we have other windows that open easier and two doors so I don't bother with it much.

The best solution for it though is a simple affordable...


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Y-Guy,

That would probably provide good ventalation!!!





















I wonder, how big of hammer? LOL


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

3 pound hammer should do.

It is the window design, lubrication may help but look at the design.

The corners are rounded, the distance between the corners is small, the window width is long. With the rounded corners and lack of long straight sides, it tends to rock too much when lifting it up. Then it is so wide it is hard to go up level. This all results in frustration.

A side to side sliding window would be the better choice.

When I get mine open it stays that way till time to leave.


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> .
> 
> A side to side sliding window would be the better choice.
> 
> When I get mine open it stays that way till time to leave.


I Cant agree more, I thought it was just me, I guess it is a problem with the Keystone enginers. O well thanks for all the advise!!!


----------

